# Best cooling gel



## mistymoo (16 August 2006)

Kristal had a tendon/lig injury a few years ago (not quite sure as she was back with owner then but being looked after by me and owner wouldn pay for vet..)

So she's fine now and i started jumping again awhile ago, all going brill but I wondered if anyone had any advice on leg cooling gel as i'm sure it's beneficial to cool her legs after.

I want gel not a clay.

Any advice????


----------



## LizzieBarrett (16 August 2006)

Hi there

My horse was diagnosed with ringbone in Feb of this year and the vet said to try and keep his leg as cool as possible, so I was hosing for 20mins twice a day until someone recommended Gold Label hazel and arnica gel, its great as you can slap it on all over the area u need it to go on and it keeps the area cool for hours - I still use it now when he's done hard work.

This is what the label says:

Soothing and cooling green gel that can be applied to any external part of the horse to help soothe and prevent excessive bruising. 
Can be used before or after competition - does not contain any banned substances 
Ideal as a precaution, and to help relieve tired legs after hard work or working on hard ground

Or Gold label also do a leg ice gel too.

I hope that helps


----------



## neigh (16 August 2006)

ditto that


----------



## Chumsmum (16 August 2006)

Are you reading my mind - I was just about to post the same question  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Chum has a tendon injury  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 vet is coming next week to do an ultrasound to see extent of injury and I am busy cold-hosing etc.  I have been using NetTex Cool Recovery Cooling Gel as that is what was in the medicine cabinet on the yard.  I am due to buy some more and was wondering if this was as good as any available or if someone can recommend anything better??  Any advice much appreciated! 
Thanks
Catrina x


----------



## Louby (16 August 2006)

Yes I agree too.  Gold Label witch hazel and arnica gel is great.  Ive tried another make which I didnt think was anywhere near as good as Gold Labels.


----------



## _daisy_ (16 August 2006)

i use uddervite/uddermint. Its a white cream which has peppermint oil. Its absolutely great. really cools the affect area quickly and stays cold for ages.


----------



## parsley (16 August 2006)

I've been using udder mint on my boys leg tonight - I think I may have wiped my hands on the backside of my jeans afterwards as I have a very cold patch of bottom


----------



## _daisy_ (17 August 2006)

yes it doesnt half make your hands cold if you forget to put gloves on first!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (17 August 2006)

I use Carr Day Martin stuff - Ice Blue I think its called (it is blue, in a pump bottle).

Makes my hands very cold and tingly after putting on horses legs!


----------



## KE123 (26 September 2006)

I have been sent a sample of a new product from www.maxavita.com - I have purchased a couple of bottles of their green shell mussel tablets and they have asked me to test out their new cooling/arthritis gel which they will be selling soon, I think it's also from the green shell mussels but they hidden the smell quite well with tea tree oil and mint i think. I'll let everyone know how I get on when I've given Bill his first massage.


----------



## cornwallexracers (26 September 2006)

I like Hydrophane Tendon Cooling gel, It ended up getting used on me this year as my not so friendly horse bit my shoulder at an ODE, my shoulder was so sore I couldn't get my body protector on. Whacked a bit of that stuff on and I didn't even know I had a shoulder!! Can't speak for the other sorts as I haven't tried them out on myself as yet!! but the Hydrophane worked very well!!


----------

